# Critique:) Jumping :)



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Some pics of me and oscar
Sorry some of them are blurry! Just want your opinion on them
YouTube - xLaurenOscarx's Channel
My link on bebo if you want to see more
thanks


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Bumping it up


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

You look really good! You seem very secure in the saddle. If I did have anything to say, it would be to point your toes forward a bit more and I think you could stand to get your butt a bit closer to the saddle in the first few pictures. I would also ask for more heel depth. In most of the pictures it looks like you are bracing against your stirrups. Your heels aren't UP but it doesn't exactly look like your ankles are relaxed enough to let your weight fall through.


----------



## Marrissa (Feb 4, 2007)

I agree. You look almost like you're doing a hurdle race over the jumps. You know how the jockeys have quite a bit of sky between them and the saddle. You look like a very confident and proficient jumper. I'd just focus more on sinking your weight into your heels. Landings feel a lot better when you've got your heel down and weight on them to help absorb the shock. 

Your horse looks like a talented jumper as well.


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Not bad at all, but I believe you are way too high out of the saddle. Try to push your butt down into the saddle seat a bit more. Sit low, crouch your tummy to the saddle and push your shoulders back if you are tall. It looks awkward when you are that high up on the horse's neck.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

GeminiJumper said:


> You look really good! You seem very secure in the saddle. If I did have anything to say, it would be to point your toes forward a bit more and I think you could stand to get your butt a bit closer to the saddle in the first few pictures. I would also ask for more heel depth. In most of the pictures it looks like you are bracing against your stirrups. Your heels aren't UP but it doesn't exactly look like your ankles are relaxed enough to let your weight fall through.


thanks
yeah ive a bad habit of pointing my toes out lol. in the 1st few pics my stirrups were way too short in the arena. Oscar has quite a scopey jump so sometimes he throws you out of the saddle a bit as you go over the jump.
ok thank you


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Marrissa said:


> I agree. You look almost like you're doing a hurdle race over the jumps. You know how the jockeys have quite a bit of sky between them and the saddle. You look like a very confident and proficient jumper. I'd just focus more on sinking your weight into your heels. Landings feel a lot better when you've got your heel down and weight on them to help absorb the shock.
> 
> Your horse looks like a talented jumper as well.


 
yeah the stirrups were too short in the jumping in the arena and the picture that shows the back of me going over the jump, oscar took a whole stride out going to that jump so it was a huuuuge jump! lol
yeah i took a few falls there in february that knocked me back a bit so my position isn't as fluid as it used to be but im working on it! I have just started jumping back over 1m recently so i'l get my position back to the way it used to be soon hopefully
thanks hes a super boy! hes a dark horse so he is. when i bought him i didnt think we'd get far but we've jumped 1.60m (5ft6)


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Angelhorsegirl said:


> Not bad at all, but I believe you are way too high out of the saddle. Try to push your butt down into the saddle seat a bit more. Sit low, crouch your tummy to the saddle and push your shoulders back if you are tall. It looks awkward when you are that high up on the horse's neck.


how would crouching your tummy to the saddle do anything or what would that do?
its not really that awkward though because im not leaning on his neck or anything


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm seeing a lot of daylight between you and the saddle. I think I'd lower the stirrups, and try not to jump forward so much. It's the _horse_ jumping. Not _you_. Let the horse do the work.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Sunny06 said:


> I'm seeing a lot of daylight between you and the saddle. I think I'd lower the stirrups, and try not to jump forward so much. It's the _horse_ jumping. Not _you_. Let the horse do the work.


as i said in earlier replies i did have my stirrups very short because im fishing about for the perfect stirrup length which that obviosly isnt lol. also i fing if i jump with longer stirrup i get flung out of the saddle because oscar really uses his back when he jumps.
i really exaggerated going 4ward because recently i havent been giving with my hands as much as i should so i thought it would be better to give to much then too little just till i get confidence back up
thanks


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Crouching your stomach lower to the saddle, gives you a shorter, more rounded 2 point profile, try it.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Angelhorsegirl said:


> Crouching your stomach lower to the saddle, gives you a shorter, more rounded 2 point profile, try it.


 
ooooooooook? never heard that before


----------



## huntseatgirl (Mar 16, 2009)

xLaurenOscarx, you are obviously an excellent rider with a very talented horse, but why post asking for critique if you're just going to make excuses, become defensive and argue? I've seen much worse threads and even posting in this forum at all is a step in the right direction; it's just something to think about  I do agree with what previous posters have said about you not having enough weight in your heels, jumping slightly ahead and being too high out of the saddle, but other than that you and your boy look awesome. Keep up the good work!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

huntseatgirl said:


> xLaurenOscarx, you are obviously an excellent rider with a very talented horse, but why post asking for critique if you're just going to make excuses, become defensive and argue? I've seen much worse threads and even posting in this forum at all is a step in the right direction; it's just something to think about  I do agree with what previous posters have said about you not having enough weight in your heels, jumping slightly ahead and being too high out of the saddle, but other than that you and your boy look awesome. Keep up the good work!


thanks but i was just wondering what others thoght. Im not being defensive Im just giving reasons for why my postition was like that. For example with the shortness of stirrups

thanks for your comment
he is a special boy


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Lower profile on you, definitely!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Angelhorsegirl said:


> Lower profile on you, definitely!


 
what do you mean?


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, how tall are you?


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

As someone who has a pony with a very thrusty jump I can relate a bit. You just have to 100% wait for him and let him fold you, because unlike less thrusty horses he will, trying not to absorb the thrust with your butt. It sounds a bit funny but, when he thrusts you up your taking it with the first thing you can, your butt. Try to more absorb it with your heels.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Angelhorsegirl said:


> Well, how tall are you?


em whats that got to do with anything?


----------



## LolaGirl160 (Sep 12, 2009)

Your horse is sooo athletic im jelous!!! lol


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Of the photos you posted, this shows the best equitation: Your base of support is out of the saddle the correct amount and you are not ahead of his motion. However, it could be improved by lifting your upper body up and away from the neck. The amount of fold in your hip in this photo would be appropriate for a much higher fence. 

I find that this particular habit is often the result of stiffness/tenseness in the arm - when you move your hand and arm forward to release, your upper body goes with it because your elbow and shoulder aren't relaxed enough to allow your arm to move completely indepenently. On the flat, practice reaching up toward his ears while in two point, leaving your upper body still. That will give you an idea of how it should feel over fences. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## RachelAlexandra (Jan 9, 2010)

You look great  Like others said your stirrups are probably a little too short, but I shouldn't really say anything mine are considered "too long" by "American standrads" (I learned to ride in Russia). A trainer here told me that if I am still comfortable and secure in the saddle, and not interfiering with the horse, that I should be alright, she also said that she watched the world sj championships and I rode just like the Swedish girls, lol. So, if you are comfortable & secure & not intefiering with your horse, then don't worry TOO much about it. 
Also, have you thought about an automatic release? Personally I am not a fan of the crest release, personal opinion, I was taught to jump with an automatic release. You look like a strong enough rider to use the automatic rellease. 
Hope this helps


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

LolaGirl160 said:


> Your horse is sooo athletic im jelous!!! lol


Aw thanks you


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

maura said:


> Of the photos you posted, this shows the best equitation: Your base of support is out of the saddle the correct amount and you are not ahead of his motion. However, it could be improved by lifting your upper body up and away from the neck. The amount of fold in your hip in this photo would be appropriate for a much higher fence.
> 
> I find that this particular habit is often the result of stiffness/tenseness in the arm - when you move your hand and arm forward to release, your upper body goes with it because your elbow and shoulder aren't relaxed enough to allow your arm to move completely indepenently. On the flat, practice reaching up toward his ears while in two point, leaving your upper body still. That will give you an idea of how it should feel over fences.
> 
> Hope that helps.


 
Oh Ok i see what you mean!
Thanks a lot Il work on that now
thank you


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

RachelAlexandra said:


> You look great  Like others said your stirrups are probably a little too short, but I shouldn't really say anything mine are considered "too long" by "American standrads" (I learned to ride in Russia). A trainer here told me that if I am still comfortable and secure in the saddle, and not interfiering with the horse, that I should be alright, she also said that she watched the world sj championships and I rode just like the Swedish girls, lol. So, if you are comfortable & secure & not intefiering with your horse, then don't worry TOO much about it.
> Also, have you thought about an automatic release? Personally I am not a fan of the crest release, personal opinion, I was taught to jump with an automatic release. You look like a strong enough rider to use the automatic rellease.
> Hope this helps


Thanks
Ive lengthened my stirrups now and i feel a lot more secure
Whats automatic release? Im not familiar with it:/


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't think it's a great example because it is not a big picture but the way she is dropping her hands thats an automatic release


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

savvylover112 said:


> I don't think it's a great example because it is not a big picture but the way she is dropping her hands thats an automatic release


 
aw kk thanks. Whats the point of that? Are you not meant to give with your hands to let them stretch?


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Its still letting them stretch as you are giving them rein it just works different that's not really a great example just the only one I could find on short notice I will try to find another one for you Lauren


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

savvylover112 said:


> Its still letting them stretch as you are giving them rein it just works different that's not really a great example just the only one I could find on short notice I will try to find another one for you Lauren


Aw i know what your talking about now after seeing the idea of the picture.
Aw kk. Il give it a go and see how it works... Only thing is does that put you in a less secure position if the horse stumbles or anything on landing because your hands are so low?


----------



## RachelAlexandra (Jan 9, 2010)

Also: Video: Anne Kursinski on the Automatic Release


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm not really sure I only know what it is lol


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

RachelAlexandra said:


> Also: Video: Anne Kursinski on the Automatic Release


Aw right ok! I thought it was more exagerated than that!
Il give it a go anyway


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

The photo savvy posted is not a great example of automatic release because the rider has dropped her hand too low, breaking the straight line from bit to elbow. The photo RachelAlexandra posted is better but not perfect - line is broken upward slightly and there's a little extra upward break in the wrist. 

The Anne Kursinski article is wonderful, and I love her suggestiong to ride with a "driving rein" to help get the feel. It's the way we used to introduce contact to intermediate riders. 

But IMO, you should master a correct crest release before moving gradually to the automatic. George Morris and others dislike the crest release because it's become mannered and used when no longer appropriate - doesn't mean that it's not still useful and appropriate at certain levels.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

maura said:


> The photo savvy posted is not a great example of automatic release because the rider has dropped her hand too low, breaking the straight line from bit to elbow. The photo RachelAlexandra posted is better but not perfect - line is broken upward slightly and there's a little extra upward break in the wrist.
> 
> The Anne Kursinski article is wonderful, and I love her suggestiong to ride with a "driving rein" to help get the feel. It's the way we used to introduce contact to intermediate riders.
> 
> But IMO, you should master a correct crest release before moving gradually to the automatic. George Morris and others dislike the crest release because it's become mannered and used when no longer appropriate - doesn't mean that it's not still useful and appropriate at certain levels.


I as thinking it was a bit low!
After reading that I think il stick with what I know because it seems a lot can go wrong with the automatic and i dont want to hurt/confuse Oscar or anything like that


----------

